# Pro Tec ''ace'' Water helmet?



## skeeter (Oct 18, 2011)

1.       I've gotten into white water kayaking and I'm looking for a good water helmet. I'm looking at the Ace water helmet by pro tec. Has anyone used one? if so what did you think?

Thanks


----------

